

Nintendo Just Osborned Itself - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/7965/products/nintendo-just-osborned-itself

======
tobylane
This is one of many reasons why Apple don't preannounce by much, if at all. I
bought my ipod touch on the first day it was available, the day it was
announced.

